# Model's walks the Runway during the Christian Dior Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 - July 1,2013 (97x)



## Mandalorianer (3 Juli 2013)

​


----------



## Q (5 Juli 2013)

da gehts auch ohne BH   :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (6 Juli 2013)

ja, ich danke.


----------



## vino (7 Juli 2013)

nice thanks


----------



## BlueLynne (9 Juli 2013)

Dior


----------



## crewjones033 (22 Aug. 2013)

I'm very into fashion. Dior is one o my fave brands...thanks for posting this!


----------



## bfinch7 (15 Sep. 2013)

schön danke


----------

